# Hemostat Question



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's something, I don't understand. I'm kind of new to this fly thing. I've noticed, on most of the hemos hanging around the neck of these fly-dunkers, the ends are burnt. Do you have to sterilize them before they are used on a trout? One would think, using alcohol or peroxide should do the same thing.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Ummm, yah thats it, their sterilizing their hemos. Every day at about 4:20. LOL!


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

Do these 'fly dunkers' also have red eyes? 

Try this test. When you see burnt tips, offer that person a Twinkie. If they snatch it out of your hand and consume it in less than 30 seconds, they may be using those hemostats for something other than removing hooks!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

True that! But I doubt that the tips were getting burned enough to notice. My bet is that these guys have friends that work in the hospital or in a denstist office or something of that nature. I know I had a couple of friends working in the hospital and they walked away with enough themos to keep Ann Arbor happy and most of the fishing community happy too!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

No Shoeman, that is from tying that new fly, you know the Firefly!!!! Got a twinkie, lol!


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Hey Shoe -- Does the term roach mean anything to you? The last guy I saw with a scorched hemostat on his vest said something about one. I thought he was talking about having bug problems in his house.....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Now I know! Roach- a terresterial fly- that is it dude! They are tying the Roach Firefly Terresterial!!!! Way cool!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Well that explains it. I've tried asking them questions about technique and hatch activity and their answers didn't make any sense at all. It's almost like they were on something


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

I`M THINKIN 3 TO 4 WRAPS OF GREEN OR BROWN CHENILLE,1 TURN OF 1/4" WAX PAPER(TO SUPPORT) A FINE LAYER THE COMPLETE LENGTH,OF WHITE THREAD,TAPERING TOWARDS THE EYE.FOR THE FINISH EFFECT,LIGHT THE LARGE END ON FIRE, THEN BLOW IT OUT.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Hey Shoe, I hope those guys didn't say they were trying to harden the hemo's with a torch. You can't flame harden stainless steel. 

I thought you guys were supposed to dunk them flies not smoke them....lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

By popular demand, I had to bump this.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I remember watching the Old Cheech and Chong movies at the Marysville drive-in. 
OK maybe I don't remember the whole movie 
Just think if we got caught back then, I might "just" be getting out of the BIG HOUSE some 25+ yrs later.
I think those burnt spots are from making slinkys on the river to suit the current 
Well at least that a good excuse?


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I just bought a pair at the Ludington outing.....should I burn the end of them? Do I use a torch, or place them in the oven at 400? Maybe that is why I didn't catch more than one fish....reflection, odor......hum.

Although, I do remember a police officer standing in the Lands Inn, looking at my stats hanging and asking me if I was going fishing. After I replied Yes, he started telling me how good he's done on the river lately. Now it kind of pisses me off that he didn't tell me to burn the ends.....

Oveall great thread...

Marc


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Black hemostats???? Are they painted black or scortched? If they are scortched, them fly dunkers must be having one heck of a party.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

From some past posts, I thought all flyfishermen are rich snobs. Why would they worry about roaches small enough to require hemos? Must be cauterizing the fish's wound before removing the hook.

My hemos aren't blackened, by the way 

Butch


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

How did I miss this thread????

Burnt hemos????? On the end????

That's not burnt, it's dried nose residue,commonly referred to as boogers. 

Fly fisherman are such prudes they would never think of using their finger for such a commoner task.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I think the hemo's that are being "reeferred" to are the one's being worn by the ex-hippies turned fly-fishers in need of relaxation!


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

I think Hemo's were made popular back in the 70's by saltwater fly fisherman from Jamaica. While starting out quite large, the famous "Bob Marley" fly became rather small and hard to handle after several hits. Hemos were used to prolong the life of this favorite little number, I mean favorite little fly.

Jeff


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

My Hemo's work great for little things, like removing a hook from a fishy's Jaw...Black tips? That is residue from them constantly getting fish slime on them...When it dries it turns Dark, just like before a Spawning Salmon Dies! Come on guys, use your HEAD!!!


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

i used to know what that was all about, but hmmmmm, i cant remember!!!!


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Seriously, I am mostly a fly fisherman, sometime spin fisherman, from Ann Arbor, and the ends of my hemos are black. They are black from burning the ends of the parachute cord to make slinkys. Seriously....


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Ann Arbor Huh? And the tips of your hemos are burnt...hmmm 

Did you say slinky or twinkie?.....lol

Don't worry it's ok if you don't inhale.

Just ribbing ya JWF.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Never knew you could use hemos for fishing,too......(Cough, cough)


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Hey, I thought twinkies make a great steelhead bait, kind of like doughballs for carp. That is why I always have them with me on the river. At least a dozen..... but I am usually out by noon.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

yeah, I bet. Smoking all that parachute cord must make you hungry


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

A twinkie sounds good right about now! Or maybe a Quart of vannila ice cream and a bag of ruffles Pertatooooooooooo chips.


----------



## littlejohn (Mar 16, 2001)

I wonder if the fish they release enjoy the taste of them hemostats. Or maybe they are just trying to make the fishies hungry.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Why do ya think the Shoeman Catches all the fish? Did ya ever see how black the tips of his Hemo's are??? The fish LOVE it and come back for More! Also, I heard the fish Fairy Really loves them coins on the Wisers Bottle...


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

What was I gonna say?


----------



## MIBow (Feb 10, 2000)

You know a million years ago, and in a different lifetime.. We used to sit back on the back of a the river, sometimes getting our hemos blackened. We used to wonder if anyone ever noticed that. Well, I guess somebody did.. We were never fly dunkers though.. we sure used to enjoy our shore lunches as I remember!! Nothing like an nice fall/spring day, a couple refreshing malt soda... ah yes.. kind of remember loosing a lot of ambition after a few of those "shore lunch" stops.. some really funny stories from those days.. 

One day I left my brand new custom made steelhead rod at the parking area by Homestead Dam on the Betsie.. Got back to where I was camping, ate dinner, and wanted to get my gear ready for the next morning fish and realized I did not have a rod/reel.. Could not for the life of me figure out where it went.. finally backtracked all the way back to the parking lot.. then there were the numerous lost, broken, sunglasses.. lost flyboxes.. lost brain cells..keys locked in car.. man those were the days

Glad I grew up (sort of!!)

Great thread!!


----------



## Fishin' Impossible (Feb 13, 2002)

now that's a new fishing technique. 
Make all the fish get the munchies. 

We could be on to something here.


----------

